# Best Gaming  Mouse/Keyboard/Mousepad Combo Under 3k?



## Tobuscus (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey,guys

I've been playing online fps games a lot lately and i'm totally loving it!
My Keyboard & Mouse are the Zebronics Judwaa 5 Combo.(I went cheap on them)...and they really suck....even at normal usage.
So i'm planning to upgrade them.
I've already almost decided on my mouse,The Logitech G400.Is it Any Good?
And Is the keyboard really that important for an fps game? (i don't play racing simulators) Should i just keep using the Judwaa 5 one?

Is a mousepad really that necessary,since most people don't use them these days? I'm not going to be using the mouse on glass or anything....if yes,then can you please suggest a cheap one?

Thank You.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 16, 2012)

G400 is a very good choice and perfect bang for the buck. Cheapest good gaming mousepad you can find is razer goliathus medium or small size. Must be around 500 bucks. But after that there is not much left for a good keyboard. My advise to you wud be to go with g400+goliathus and save for the keyboard. No point in buying a 800-900 rs so called gaming keyboard.

Yes a good mousepad is absolutely necessary. Your gaming mouse will never perform like a gaming mouse until you give it a gaming grade tracking surface.

I am using a normal logitech multimedia keyboard and i never felt any need for a keyboard. I would rather spend more on headphones, mouse and pads than spending 3000 rs on a keyboard. Thats just my personal view.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 16, 2012)

get the razer cyclosa bundle. 2.6k


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 17, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> never felt any need for a keyboard. I would rather spend more on headphones, mouse and pads than spending 3000 rs on a keyboard. Thats just my personal view.



Seconded. Gaming keyboards are of no use unless you really need macros.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 17, 2012)

what, you want to ruin your fingers typing on crap keyboards?

i'd rather invent in a nice, tactile keyboard with keys(preferably mechanical) having adequate feedback, which will last for many years, rahter than be cheap and skimp on keyboards.

and rohit, if you dont feel the need for a k/b then throw yours away  use just the mouse. GL.


----------



## Tobuscus (Sep 17, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Cheapest good gaming mousepad you can find is razer goliathus medium or small size. Must be around 500 bucks.



Thanks for the advice....i won't be buying a keyboard 

Can you please give me your thoughts on this mousepad?
Razer Dragon Age II Goliathus Speed Edition | Mousepad | Flipkart.com


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 17, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> what, you want to ruin your fingers typing on crap keyboards?
> 
> i'd rather invent in a nice, tactile keyboard with keys(preferably mechanical) having adequate feedback, which will last for many years, rahter than be cheap and skimp on keyboards.
> 
> and rohit, if you dont feel the need for a k/b then throw yours away  use just the mouse. GL.



Like i said it's my personal view after spending upto 4-5k on keyboard i found them useless. Gaming is about experience and for me a headphone, a good mouse paired with good pad adds much much more to my experience than a keyboard does. Ah well I forgot to add "gaming" before "keyboard", my bad but i am sure you still got what i wanted to say .

My whole point is that first priority should a good mouse and pad, keyboard comes later. If you have the money sure go for it but if you are tight on budget then I would advise you not to skimp on the mouse and pad to accomodate keyboard in your budget. Again it's my personal view.



> Can you please give me your thoughts on this mousepad?
> Razer Dragon Age II Goliathus Speed Edition | Mousepad | Flipkart.com



Looks good, go for it. But in 700 rs range you can also have a look at this *www.flipkart.com/steelseries-qck-m...BUAF&ref=791c01e1-7027-4ddc-a1ea-73e5b254534d. Doesn't have the looks but its a great mouse pad


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 17, 2012)

^ maybe you got a hyped up product. if you want quality, spend 4.5k on razer blackwidow. total VFM

*tech2.in.com/features/keyboards/top-5-gaming-keyboards-that-deserve-your-attention/289562/1#story


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 17, 2012)

thts what i am saying. If you want to spend on keyboard spend on a real good one and not a mediocre one. Since his budget is 3k for a mouse,pad and keyboard  I think he should first get a mouse and a pad. Save for few months and then go for a keyboard if he wants to.

Yes i am familiar with blackwidow and i agree its a very good keyboard but 4.5k is not a small price to pay. It's price maybe justified but still its not a small price to pay.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Go buy a razer goliathus fragged omega speed edition for around 600bucks and combo get g100 for 1.8k .
Total-2.4k

Buy for 2.4k and go get youself some other accessories with the left amount.
If u wnt to change just change the mosuse pad..but its best at its price


----------

